# Atlas switch motor



## RailMan (Oct 27, 2010)

Is there a better switch motor I can get for my Atlas switches other than what comes with it. They worked ok until I ballast the track, trying to be carefull around the switches but the motor will not switch completely back and forth. Those motors really suck.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

there are better motors, yes. tortoise for example. but are you sure your issue is not ballast? if it operated before and not operating fully now, means something prevents it from throwing, no? why machine would be responsible here?


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree with Anton...sometimes a grain or pebble of ballast can get underneath the arm that flips the switch, making it bind and create resistance. There could even be a pebble of ballast in between the switch rail and the stock rail, making it not switch fully.


----------



## RailMan (Oct 27, 2010)

tankist said:


> there are better motors, yes. tortoise for example. but are you sure your issue is not ballast? if it operated before and not operating fully now, means something prevents it from throwing, no? why machine would be responsible here?


I can understand why you would ask that but Kept the ballast clear the best I could around the throw. I never did like the very weak swing arm that switches the track this is why I was asking about something more positive swing action so every little thing will not stop it from moving. Any link that you can point me to.
Thanks


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

AL, I would have to refer you back to Anton (tankist). I don't know anything about switch motors...all my switches are thrown by hand (manually). I just know that some switches have gotten slightly harder to throw after I put ballast down on mine.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

indeed, as careful as i was at my ballasting attempt, turnouts (i use peco with matching peco motor (coil)) defintly got harder to move. i cleaned in and out but never got them as smooth as before. oh well at least now it switches again

as for better motors, there are for example tortoise - slow motion motor and peco - coil. to install the latter you will have to get bit creative, they are not really meant for atlas.


----------



## RailMan (Oct 27, 2010)

tankist said:


> indeed, as careful as i was at my ballasting attempt, turnouts (i use peco with matching peco motor (coil)) defintly got harder to move. i cleaned in and out but never got them as smooth as before. oh well at least now it switches again
> 
> as for better motors, there are for example tortoise - slow motion motor and peco - coil. to install the latter you will have to get bit creative, they are not really meant for atlas.


Thanks Anton,does the peco have a better throw swing arm than the Atlas. Getting creative is what this hobby is all about, isn't it lol.


----------



## RailMan (Oct 27, 2010)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> AL, I would have to refer you back to Anton (tankist). I don't know anything about switch motors...all my switches are thrown by hand (manually). I just know that some switches have gotten slightly harder to throw after I put ballast down on mine.


OK, thanks for your come back and help.


----------



## RailMan (Oct 27, 2010)

Anton I was on the modeltrainstuff site and looked at the peco switches. Which one would i use for my app with the atlas switches.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

RailMan said:


> Anton I was on the modeltrainstuff site and looked at the peco switches. Which one would i use for my app with the atlas switches.


peco coil machine will not work for you out of the box. you will need to figure out your own mounting as atlas track doesn't have the matching mounting holes. you could use their adapter plate (pl12) to mount the motor nearby disguised as wiring closet perhaps.
another issue - atlas turnouts don't have retention spring to hold the rail in place, you will need to rig that up as well. thats why i said "creative".
probably not the best way to go.

come to think of it i retract my suggestion of peco motor unless you convert to their turnout products. so i guess it leaves tortoise uncontested. 



but again, regardless of motor, you will need to free up those points.


----------

